# Pregnant goat dewormer



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

What do you deworm your pregnant goats with? What about something to prevent coccidiosis during pregnancy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I prefer to worm them a week before I plan on breeding them, but if I have to worm during pregnancy, I use regular Ivermectin, or Safegaurd.
Adult goats hardly ever have coccidia problems (adult goats always have coccidia anyway though, but not normally a high enough amount to warrant treating). I've never had to treat an adult goat, or pregnant doe for coccidia, but most sulfa drugs (Albon, Sul-Met etc) are not safe for pregnant animals.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivermectin and safeguard are safe during pregnancy

For coccidia you can give Dimethox, Baycox, Corid, Albon, Sulmet.


----------

